
Geoguessr Geolocation Game - chriskanan
https://www.geoguessr.com/
======
mtmail
The title is misleading. It's not affiliated with Google.

~~~
pc2g4d
My first response was "Did geoguessr get bought by Google?"

------
ym705
Nice design. I did similar game for Android
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.ym705.geo&...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.ym705.geo&hl=en)

